# Leash hardware supplier?



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking for somewhere to buy some leash hardware. A friend has offered to make me a few things I need. I generally need smaller hardware than on GSD gear.

One thing I am specifically looking for is the kind of scissor snap thingy that can be seen on this leash:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/stridebyside2.html

It is great because it is easy to clip on and off with heavy mitts or gloves on and snow does not seem to gum it up. I just lost a leash that had this kind of clip and I miss it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used those in the past for making terrier tie outs. If I recall correctly I purchased them at Home Depot.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

As Bob suggested, you should be able to find them at Home Depot, or other hardware stores in your area. You can order them from different places. I googled and came up with this place for example:
http://www.strapworks.com/Metal_Hardware_s/81.htm

I know that years ago someone I know had one of these scissor snaps come apart while on her dog, and I remember hearing others say it happened to them too, so I stick to the regular snaps.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> As Bob suggested, you should be able to find them at Home Depot, or other hardware stores in your area. You can order them from different places. I googled and came up with this place for example:
> http://www.strapworks.com/Metal_Hardware_s/81.htm
> 
> I know that years ago someone I know had one of these scissor snaps come apart while on her dog, and I remember hearing others say it happened to them too, so I stick to the regular snaps.



I just found that same site! I could not find what I was looking for online at Home Depot, but I will go in and check a bunch of hardware stores when I am in "the big city" sometime. 

I think that not all scissor snaps are created equal I am afraid. I have seen a cheap one come apart as well. The brass one I had on my last leash like the one I posted was really quality. 

Wasn't sure if I was missing some doggy supply place that had all sorts of options of ideal quality for dog leashes.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I paid $7 for heavy duty brass ones about the size you are looking for, just to lock the kennel gates and three of them broke from the dogs jumping at the gates when excited about feeding (while I am preparing, they all try to be best to get fed first) or when other dogs are out.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Home depot has them, they just dont show up oniine. They usually have a big selection of various size and lengths of snaps.

I have ordered from strapworks before. Good stuff, but no different in quality to what home depot offers... cheaper though if you need more than a handful.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought the exact same snap from these guys Jennifer. I think for under $1.75. There is a store in Vancouver for local pickup. 

http://www.greenhawk.net/cgi-local/...ps.html?L+scstore+cwzh1148fffb58fb+1207756540

Oh another thing you should check out the French Scissor Snap .. These look even better than the other ones. http://www.things4yourdog.com/product/407015SD they may suit your needs better.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Geoff already suggested Greenhawk, which is a great horse supply place and I second the suggestion for any equestrian/horse supplier. Lots of fun stuff that can be used with dogs. 

Two of my leashes are western style reins with snaps at the ends.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

look up Tandy Leather supply. They will have everything you need.


edit to add link

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/Locations.asp


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've also bought from the Tandy leather place. Some stuff is expensive but they have all that stuff in stock locally if you have one near you.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I highly recommend strapworks.com! Good prices, great service - no minimum order!


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> look up Tandy Leather supply. They will have everything you need.
> 
> 
> edit to add link
> ...


I get all my stuff here too.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks all.

I have the strapworks site saved, and I am headed to the big city soon and have located a tandyleather and there is a Home Depot there too so I should be sorted one way or another!


----------

